
Show HN: noisecat – the noise swiss army knife - gedigi
https://github.com/gedigi/noisecat
======
gedigi
Think of netcat with a fully encrypted channel and zero configuration.

Or maybe you have a noise endpoint that you don’t know how to talk to.

